# Ready to buy new skiis? ....When is good buying season?



## JLRondo (Mar 2, 2009)

So I've spent this season demoing skis. I've tried a small cluster of different kinds of skis, researched and finally narrowed it down to the Nordica Hot Rod Nitrous 170. Now, I've been looking around online as well as in local ski shops. I've found the ski for as low as $512 online at 02 gear zone.com. In local stores it goes for about $600. Should I wait longer for prices to go further down, or is this a good time to buy. The ski origionally was marked up to $1000 at the height of the season. Advice....please....:roll:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 2, 2009)

How badly do you want to use them?  If you spend the bit extra, you can use them now.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 2, 2009)

JLRondo said:


> So I've spent this season demoing skis. I've tried a small cluster of different kinds of skis, researched and finally narrowed it down to the Nordica Hot Rod Nitrous 170. Now, I've been looking around online as well as in local ski shops. I've found the ski for as low as $512 online at 02 gear zone.com. In local stores it goes for about $600. Should I wait longer for prices to go further down, or is this a good time to buy. The ski origionally was marked up to $1000 at the height of the season. Advice....please....:roll:



Nice choice. What other skis did you demo and why did you choose the Nitrous. 

Any shops reordering now are getting discounts from the manufactures as they try to clear out their warehouses. They usually pass that on to the consumer. The problem is stock is getting thin and choices in model and size can be hit or miss.


----------



## JLRondo (Mar 2, 2009)

I can wait till next year. Of course, I would love to have them now. I'm a teacher and I had the day off due to the weather. Today was agony sitting inside wondering what life would be like if I had those skis under my feet today. However, my plan was to demo this year, then look for my ski of choice during the off season (hopefully for real cheap). I don't know if it is better to by at the "end of the season" (March/April) or in the "off season" (July/August). The skis were going to a grand at in December. Now they are going for about half that. I don't know if 500 is as low as it may go. If so, then I'll buy now. If not then I'll wait it out until they drop further. It's been awhile since I bought skis so I'm not sure on when the absolute "lowest" time to buy is. Any input on this would be great.


----------



## JLRondo (Mar 2, 2009)

I also demoed the Volkl AC50s (170 and 177), the Dynastar Contact 4x4, the Volkl Bridge. The Nitrous had a nice "east coast feel" All mountin ski with a thinner skide cut for groomed runs. The AC50 was an awsome ski as well. Although you could only ski fast on it really. Great when skiing hard, not as responsive for cruising.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

It's always good buying season online..alot of ski shops have end of winter sales as well..I'd buy them now so you can enjoy them the rest of the ski season.  Nothing is worse then staring at a pair of brand new skis all summer..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

JLRondo said:


> So I've spent this season demoing skis. I've tried a small cluster of different kinds of skis, researched and finally narrowed it down to the Nordica Hot Rod Nitrous 170. Now, I've been looking around online as well as in local ski shops. I've found the ski for as low as $512 online at 02 gear zone.com. In local stores it goes for about $600. Should I wait longer for prices to go further down, or is this a good time to buy. The ski origionally was marked up to $1000 at the height of the season. Advice....please....:roll:



i'm in the same boat.  looking for a pair of Nordia Afterburners.  Trying to hold off until i can demo them but if a great deal presents itself i might not be able to pass it up.

i came across a coupon code for o2 gear zone.  GEARSALE might  get you 10% off (i tried to verify this myself but couldn't).  no tax and free shipping..... almost to good to pass up.


----------



## JLRondo (Mar 2, 2009)

yea, I found a pair of Technica Vento 95 hiper fits for 300. Not a bad deal, condidering that they go for 400 most other places. If you looking to demo the AFTERBURNER they have it at the sporthouse/fatty's snow boards in canton, ct. It' slike $35 bucks for a night to demo them. You can run up to ski sundown for two hours on a week night for 29 bucks to test them out.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

JLRondo said:


> yea, I found a pair of Technica Vento 95 hiper fits for 300. Not a bad deal, condidering that they go for 400 most other places. If you looking to demo the AFTERBURNER they have it at the sporthouse/fatty's snow boards in canton, ct. It' slike $35 bucks for a night to demo them. You can run up to ski sundown for two hours on a week night for 29 bucks to test them out.



cool, might try that this weekend.  if not, there is a demo day @ okemo on 3/14 that i was going to hit.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Careful about Fattys/Sporthouse though. That's the shop that dimpled my Celebrities when they mounted my bindings a few months ago... and then tried to pass it off as nothing. They did right it when I came back with Brian, but tried to tell me originally that it would make no difference and didn't fix it initially.

As for sales, now is a good time. They may get a little lower, but then you run the risk of them running out of what you want. For example, SierraSkis.com is 50% off now on all skis, but they're sold out of those. They may have been part of the sale initially until supplies ran out, KWIM? If your heart isn't set on them, wait and see; you never know what kind of deal you could get (and don't forget to check Tramdock and Steep And Cheap. The deals change frequently and skis show up regularly.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 3, 2009)

Check Ebay too. Some shops use this place to dump their stocks. Though prices may still go down in the summer, size and model availability may be an issue. Now (or in the period after President's Day) is a good time to buy. The majority of my gear purchases happen at around this time. As pointed out by some, one big benefit is you get to use the gear before the end of the season so that you can get some miles on it before you store it for the summer. If the gear is gimpy, you still have time to get it back to the seller for exchanges if you have to. It's easier to deal with a seller you just bought from a week ago rather than 6 months ago. Just don't pound your new gear in really sketchy late season conditions. You will remember the first ding or coreshot your new skis ever got!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 3, 2009)

i bought my package (snicker) in late june and got skis, boots, a poles for the orignal price of the ski.


----------

